# Will Trade For Soap



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

That's what our vet wrote on our last bill. I left him some bars and a gallon of our laundry soap last time I picked up meds at his house. I guess it doesn't hurt to give soap away sometimes. I think that might save us some money in the future


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## Nuttynanny (May 22, 2013)

What type of laundry soap do you make? Would you mind sharing? Thanks


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Jan,

I just sent you a PM with some info on the laundry soap.

Cheers,
Sven


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

My doctor has been saying the same thing. Love trades.


----------

